# CS6 Smartobjekt falsche Skalierung



## bluex (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo ihr PS'ler

ich habe gerade ein etwas unschönes Problem. Ich habe in meinem Layout Smartobjects die im Original eine Größe von 340px haben. Diese wurden im Layout auf 142px runter skaliert. Nun müssen sie aber doch auf 195px hoch skaliert werden. Dazu gehe ich auf Ebene->Smartobjekte->Inhalt bearbeiten.
Die Grafik erscheint nun in ihrer vollen Pracht in original 340px und ich reduziere die Bildbreite nun auf 195px und speichere das ganze. In meinem Layout wird die Referenz nun aber statt mit 195px blos noch mit 82px angezeigt.

Woran könnte das liegen?


Gruß blue


----------



## Another (24. Februar 2013)

Auf den ersten Blick erscheint mir dies alles doppelt gemoppelt. Über "Ebene->Smartobjekte->Inhalt bearbeiten" bearbeitest du das Objekt fernab des Smart-Objektes (jede Veränderung hier ist dann das engültige Resultat), zu Beginn bei der runter skalierung für das Layout jedoch als Smart-Objekt (weiterhin veränderbar).


----------

